# Impossible to fly to Paphos



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

It seem to be only UK that can fly to Paphos 

At this link they say that its possible to fly from many airports also in Germany but when we now try to book a flight it is impossible. No airline fly from any airfiels in Germany. And from rest of europe it seems that it is only Brussels that have a connection

Flights to Paphos airport

And from Larnaca its expensive to come to Paphos

Not good at all


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I am surprised that you can't get a flight to Paphos as we have had people flying in from other European countries into Paphos.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Expedia show flights from Frankfurt to paphos

Flights from Frankfurt Am Main to Paphos - FRA to PFO Flights | Expedia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The other way is to get a flight to one of the London airports and then a cheap flight with easyjet to Paphos.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

That is a problem for us because of the CRAZY Visa regulations for my wife to get transit visa. She has to fill in a 10 pages form and we will just not do that. Stupid regulation. She has a permanent permission to stay in Germany but because of the Schengen rules its a hell to go to UK. We wanted to visit Monkey World over a weekend but its to much fuss and costs to do it


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

That sounds ridiculous


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes but true. UK have very special rules. Same when I go with freight. I will go on Monday and I like the trip if it was not all fuss with border controls. It must be something special with the EU islands. My wife was with me in Cyprus over New Year and the controls both in Greece and Cyprus took soo long time


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

And yet the UK is full of illegal immigrants who enter on phoney student visas etc and then disappear into the shadows working illegally.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

I dont really know the reason why UK as only EU country dont allow people that are married or children to a Union citizen to visit without a Visa. It seem to me that UK need all the tourist money it can get


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It certainly dosn't make much sense to me


----------



## tackle (Mar 9, 2010)

*madness*

just another example of absurd uk rules being applied to legitimate honest upfront people, BUT if your an illegal with sole intention of draining the system, not contributing to it......then you get in no problem:welcome:.
a friend of mine is burmese with dual uk/burmese nationality & has paid in to the uk system all his working life....his wife is burmese with only burmese passport, he decided to surprise her with a surprise romantic weekend break in paris, upon attempting to enter france, immigration demanded she complete a burmese specific visa........which cost him approximately £100........kinda spoiled the weekend for them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah the system somehow sucks. We would be able to go to France without problem. But ofc France make troubles for people like your friends wife because UK does the same to people that live in France with other passports


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

You can fly from Amsterdam to Paphos with KLM and Cyprus Airways. I also find a flights from Frankfurt like Veronica told you.
If I my look at my situation it is almost cheaper to book a vacation to Cyprus than to purchase just a ticket. From Holland to Cyprus it is approx. 420 euro per person. You can book a holiday too for it. Good luck with your the search.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

What company fly from Frankfurt?. You can book with Cyprus Airways but when you come to the last step it say it is to Larnaca.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Cheap Flights - Compare Airline Tickets with Skyscanner.com

Only indirect flights, but then again Paphos is more for charter flights so there might be flights on a Wednesday and Sunday only for example.

Cheap Flights from Germany to Paphos | Skyscanner


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Indeed, just indirect flights. From Larnaca to Paphos is a 1,5 hour drive.
That isn't that long. We flew from Larnaca last year too, because the connections with Paphos aren't that good at all.


----------

